# Multiple DVRs vs Genie



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

I currently have 4 HD DVRs, one is a 24 and the others are 22s. I also have the whole home set up. would there be any benefit to switching to Genie? I dont quite understand all of its benefits other than it can record 5 shows at once. 

any help? i would think about the switch but dont know if its worth it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Having had twin HR24s for a long time, and now a Genie, the biggest thing I noticed is the complete lack of having recording conflicts with the 5 tuners.
It's just "too easy" to get used to. :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm not sure there would be any particular benefit unless one of your units is a primary viewing location that does a lot more recording than the other locations. In that case, putting the HR34 Genie there would give you more simultaneous recording capability (and more storage capacity).

At most, I would simply replace one of your existing units with the Genie. I would not dump them all and go with the Genie and 3 clients.


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

veryoldschool;3189292 said:


> Having had twin HR24s for a long time, and now a Genie, the biggest thing I noticed is the complete lack of having recording conflicts with the 5 tuners.
> It's just "too easy" to get used to. :lol:


Yeah but we have our shows spread on the various dvrs so it doesn't happen too often to us.

If you have the genie, do you still need to have receivers on the other tvs?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bhigh8 said:


> If you have the genie, do you still need to have receivers on the other tvs?


You need to have a receiver, a DVR, or an RVU client at each TV location.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I simply replaced one of my DVR's with a Genie... slapped a RAID array on it, and now only use the other DVR's to duplicate in the event of a DVR failure. Having the 5 tuners is really nice not to have to manage conflicts across multiple DVR's but that's the only real reason to have the Genie over the HR2x's


----------



## bhigh8 (Oct 4, 2006)

BAHitman;3189342 said:


> I simply replaced one of my DVR's with a Genie... slapped a RAID array on it, and now only use the other DVR's to duplicate in the event of a DVR failure. Having the 5 tuners is really nice not to have to manage conflicts across multiple DVR's but that's the only real reason to have the Genie over the HR2x's


Is anyone able to get the genie without paying a lot. Seems like it costs a bit.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

call and maybe they will offer you deal, and the Genie have 100 series manager compare to 50 with normal DVR


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

I have multiple DVR's and a Genie. The 2 big advantages I've seen since the upgrade are:

1. No recording conflicts or needing to cancel a recording to keep watching live TV.

2. No more Issue in streaming multiple shows from a DVR in a whole home DVR set up.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have 6 HD/DVRs and no Genie. I see no need. I have a 14yoa son that watches "tween" stuff, Star Wars, Spongebob, YouTube; a 37yoa spouse that watches chick fliks, romantic comedies, vampire "things", a 49yoa ME that does football, racing (all types), Sci-Fi, comedy, documentaries; and a 90yoa mom that loves soap operas, family dramas and anything western. No way a 5 tuner Genie could cover all our needs.


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here is a data point to hopefully help the OP decide what to do. I just completed an upgrade to a Genie. I had 4 dvr's, two HR20's, one HR21, and one HR22 linked with whole home via ethernet. One of my HR20's was acting up and about to die. I called to see what kind of promos they had for existing customers to upgrade to the Genie. After a bit of give and take I ended up with a Genie, a SWiM uprade, and a Direct Cinema Connection Kit. The installer also replaced my other HR20 with an HR24. I later added one H31 client to another bedroom, giving me 5 receivers total. 3 of these receivers are new, the Genie, the HR24 dvr, and the H31 client. Total cost was $74.99. 

I might have been able to get a better deal but I was happy with the final outcome. I was not expecting the other HR20 being replaced with an HR24 and the installer said I was getting the Direct Cinema Connection Kit as a freebie because he couldn't get all the dvr's to share with one another via the ethernet. Also the extra H31 client was added a couple days later by calling in. I originally wanted to just have them ship the client to me and I would hook it up since the bedroom I was installing it in was already wired to handle it but the CSR insisted I have an installer come out and hook it up. I agreed only because it was a Friday when I called and the installation was scheduled for Sunday, which was sooner than I would have received the client if it was shipped. Of course I had to commit to a new 2 year agreement but I have no problem with that. YMMV.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

goober22 said:


> No way a 5 tuner Genie could cover all our needs.


Who says that it has to? You don't need to get rid of all of your other DVR's if you get a Genie. You can just replace one DVR and keep the rest. As well as having 5 tuners, when used with Whole Home service, it can act as a server to 3 other receivers at a time (as opposed to other DVR's that can only act as a server to one other receiver at a time).

So, you are less likely to be blocked out from watching a show in a different room, than if you were watching a recording from a Genie.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bhigh8 said:


> I currently have 4 HD DVRs, one is a 24 and the others are 22s. I also have the whole home set up. would there be any benefit to switching to Genie? I dont quite understand all of its benefits other than it can record 5 shows at once.
> 
> any help? i would think about the switch but dont know if its worth it.


Why switch. You can just swap out one of your HR2x for a HR34 as I did.


----------



## robl45 (Aug 5, 2004)

mattgwyther said:


> I have multiple DVR's and a Genie. The 2 big advantages I've seen since the upgrade are:
> 
> 1. No recording conflicts or needing to cancel a recording to keep watching live TV.
> 
> 2. No more Issue in streaming multiple shows from a DVR in a whole home DVR set up.


eh, I could cause a recording conflict easily. 4 tv's going at once and try to record 3 things. I do watch too much tv though.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

So based on some postings, An H25, HR24, and Genie is better than two H25's and a Genie? I might get a Genie in May. Seems I qualify for a free upgrade, as per customer service due to Protection Plan. 

Can an HR24 and Genie view each other's recordings and can H25 access both? I have whole home with two H25's and one HR24.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yep. You would need a SWM 16 if the Genie is in addition to your current boxes.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

i have been asking myself the same questions for awhile now... My original plan was to add a second HR24 as it most likely would be a cheaper option but, i stumbled on a HR34 on amazon for $120 + $10 shipping so i decided to bite. box came in new packaging and i decided to call Directv with the RID just to make sure it could be added to the account. everything checked out so as soon as re are done with the remodel of our living room and get the new flat screen ill be activating a new HR34.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I imagine your viewing habits enter into it.

We have 5 HD DVRs on WHDVR/SWM16 setup. The series links are pretty spread out and if we see something advertised that we want to record we just set it to record in whatever room we happen to be sitting in.

Now most of the activity as far as active recording and Series Links is in the Living Room which, oddly enough, is an R22 w/HD and probably has the smallest disk space but because we record mainly so we can watch only a little later and skip the commercial, and then delete what we have watched instead of archiving recordings to disk storage isn't an issue.

The one issue we do run into (or more specifically, that I run into) is that my wife will often have two things recording at the same time that I don't want to see and she may not even be in the room at the time. When that happens I have to move to the Family Room, Kitchen or one of the Bedrooms. That is the only real shortcoming we run into with a multiple distributed DVR setup. A Genie would fix that and if they offered one to me for the right price I would put it in the Living Room, move the R22 and retire one of my two remaining R10 DirecTiVOs. I wouldn't put it in place of the R22. I would just continue to grow my SWM cloud and my shared WHDVR tuner population...which would be at 15 if that were to happen.

But if they don't make you a good offer on a Genie my own viewing habits would say there's no compelling reason to upgrade. Your circumstances may be different.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> The one issue we do run into (or more specifically, that I run into) is that my wife will often have two things recording at the same time that I don't want to see and she may not even be in the room at the time. When that happens I have to move to the Family Room, Kitchen or one of the Bedrooms.


That happens to me a lot with evening football games, while two things are recording on the DVR connected to the TV that I want to watch.

Rather than changing rooms, I just record the game on on one of the other DVR's and watch it on the TV that I wanted to watch it on in the first place, while it's recording.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Bill Broderick said:


> Who says that it has to? You don't need to get rid of all of your other DVR's if you get a Genie. You can just replace one DVR and keep the rest. As well as having 5 tuners, when used with Whole Home service, it can act as a server to 3 other receivers at a time (as opposed to other DVR's that can only act as a server to one other receiver at a time).
> 
> So, you are less likely to be blocked out from watching a show in a different room, than if you were watching a recording from a Genie.


That's is my point, I don't need a Genie so why add one to the mix and still keep the 6 HD/DVRs? It's not like I will be trying to watch something in my mothers room or my sons, so those tuners are usless to me. A Genie, for me, would be overkill since everyones needs are met with 6 units. If I did not have those 6, then maybe a Genie but with 2-3 more HD/DVRs as well would work. I have 12 recordable tuners for 4 people, plus 2 extra tuners in D12s for viewing. For a couple or a couple and a child, a Genie may be great but for us with 4 folks ranging from 14 to 90yoa, 5 tuners would not.

One size doesn't always fit all. I was just giving the OP another point of view.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> That happens to me a lot with evening football games, while two things are recording on the DVR connected to the TV that I want to watch.
> 
> Rather than changing rooms, I just record the game on on one of the other DVR's and watch it on the TV that I wanted to watch it on in the first place, while it's recording.


That works too, but once I drag my lazy self into the next room it's just as easy for me to watch it there as it is to start the recording in the Family Room and go back to the Living Room. In fact it's probably easier. :lol:

And it's not like the Family Room is a bad spot. In fact the TV in the Family Room is a 58" plasma as opposed to the 40" LCD in the Living Room. I just happen to be a very "Newtonian" person. You know. An object at rest tends to remain at rest until acted upon by an outside force. That's me in a nutshell.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

goober22 said:


> That's is my point, I don't need a Genie so why add one to the mix and still keep the 6 HD/DVRs? It's not like I will be trying to watch something in my mothers room or my sons, so those tuners are usless to me. A Genie, for me, would be overkill since everyones needs are met with 6 units. If I did not have those 6, then maybe a Genie but with 2-3 more HD/DVRs as well would work. I have 12 recordable tuners for 4 people, plus 2 extra tuners in D12s for viewing. For a couple or a couple and a child, a Genie may be great but for us with 4 folks ranging from 14 to 90yoa, 5 tuners would not.
> 
> One size doesn't always fit all. I was just giving the OP another point of view.


To each his own, if it works for you, then no reason to switch.

Even in your situation, if you happen to be recording 2 programs on your DVR in the living room and you want to watch a third program live, you can't. So that's one other advantage of the Genie. You can be recording 4 programs and still watch a live channel.

Not to mention PIP, which I use to monitor a sporting event and then watch something else. Also, you have twice the recording capacity and series links you can set up in that one room. As I said, may not be for you, but just some other reasons to go with the Genie. We replaced a DVR with the Genie and kept our other DVR. We love it.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

dpeters11 said:


> Yep. You would need a SWM 16 if the Genie is in addition to your current boxes.


 The genie would most likely replace an h25 leaving an h25, Hr24, and Genie for a total of, if I'm not mistaken, 8 tuners.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

n3vino said:


> The genie would most likely replace an h25 leaving an h25, Hr24, and Genie for a total of, if I'm not mistaken, 8 tuners.


I do believe your arithmetic is right on!


----------



## thommason (Aug 18, 2007)

I switched 4 HR2Xs for a genie and 3 clients. Question is can I now drop whole home service and save $3 per month since I only have 1 dvr and nothing to share with?


----------



## Prea (Jul 23, 2013)

If you're a sports fan, one nice feature of the genie is the picture in picture option. You can watch 2 games at once - either split screen where both take up half the tv, of you can have one game up in the corner. You can do this with any television channels of course, but I see the main benefit being for sports fans.



thommason said:


> I switched 4 HR2Xs for a genie and 3 clients. Question is can I now drop whole home service and save $3 per month since I only have 1 dvr and nothing to share with?


Well I'm pretty sure you need the whole home dvr service in order to use the mini-genies across the whole home.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

thommason said:


> I switched 4 HR2Xs for a genie and 3 clients. Question is can I now drop whole home service and save $3 per month since I only have 1 dvr and nothing to share with?


Technically the clients are sharing from the Genie....so I believe the answer is no you cannot drop the $3 MRV fee.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, the Genie requires the WHDVR fee


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

I currently have 3 HD DVRs (2 HR24s and 1 HR22). I am thinking of replacing my slow HR22 with a Genie and keeping the other DVRs. That would bump me up from 6 tuners to 9 tuners. Would I need a SWIM upgrade for that? Does it matter what unit the inside SWIM box is connected ? Also, can I set up a recording on the Genie from one of the HR24s?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I currently have 3 HD DVRs (2 HR24s and 1 HR22). I am thinking of replacing my slow HR22 with a Genie and keeping the other DVRs. That would bump me up from 6 tuners to 9 tuners. Would I need a SWIM upgrade for that? Does it matter what unit the inside SWIM box is connected ? Also, can I set up a recording on the Genie from one of the HR24s?


Yes you need SWM Because the Genie only works on SWM and you would need a SWM16 switch. and no, you cannot set a recording from one DVR to another. The PI can go basically anywhere but is best when is connected to a dedicated port on the splitter


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Yes you need SWM Because the Genie only works on SWM and you would need a SWM16 switch. and no, you cannot set a recording from one DVR to another. The PI can go basically anywhere but is best when is connected to a dedicated port on the splitter


So if I replaced one of the HR24s with a client, that would leave me with 7 tuners and I wouldn't need to upgrade the SWM? I assume I have a SWIM 8 currently. Is the Pl you are referring to the inside box that connects to a receiver and plugs into the electrical outlet? If so, can that be connected to a client?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

See link for a picture of the PI. If you already have SWM you already have one. It can be installed essentially anywhere indoors

http://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=pi-21&d=directv-pi-21-21v-15a-power-inserter-for-swimline-dish-pi-21&mc=satellite-equipment&sc=multiswitch-power-supplies&s=185463000894


----------



## alhurricane (Sep 21, 2007)

peds48 said:


> See link for a picture of the PI. If you already have SWM you already have one. It can be installed essentially anywhere indoors
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/m/product.aspx?p=pi-21&d=directv-pi-21-21v-15a-power-inserter-for-swimline-dish-pi-21&mc=satellite-equipment&sc=multiswitch-power-supplies&s=185463000894


Yes that's what I have. Thanks!


----------



## stususs (Dec 16, 2005)

*I have two televisions in the same room (which I prefer over using picture-in-picture). The two televisions are separately fed by two HR DVRs (HR 20-100 and HR 22-100) which are 10 inches apart from each other, and which use separate remote control codes.*

*Apart from the larger memory (of some value to me), and the ability to record 5 simultaneous programs (of no value to me), do I gain any benefit from acquiring an HR 34 or HR 44 Genie? Why would I want to subject myself to the whole home DVR fee?*

*Am I correct that I can acquire and make full use of the GenieGo with my current HR receivers without the need to upgrade to the HR 34 or HR 44?*

*Are there any other factors I should consider?*

*Thank you.*


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have two televisions in the same room (which I prefer over using picture-in-picture). The two televisions are separately fed by two HR DVRs (HR 20-100 and HR 22-100) which are 10 inches apart from each other, and which use separate remote control codes.

Apart from the larger memory (of some value to me), and the ability to record 5 simultaneous programs (of no value to me), do I gain any benefit from acquiring an HR 34 or HR 44 Genie? Why would I want to subject myself to the whole home DVR fee?

Am I correct that I can acquire and make full use of the GenieGo with my current HR receivers without the need to upgrade to the HR 34 or HR 44?

Are there any other factors I should consider?

Thank you.


I guess the only thing you can gain by getting is speed and perhaps VOD with one single connection using the SWM network. The GenieGo works with any HDDVR that is connected to the internet


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like your set up is solid and suits you, so you'd gain a larger HD, quicker response via the Genie, but these don't sound real important to your setup.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> That's is my point, I don't need a Genie so why add one to the mix and still keep the 6 HD/DVRs? It's not like I will be trying to watch something in my mothers room or my sons, so those tuners are usless to me. A Genie, for me, would be overkill since everyones needs are met with 6 units. If I did not have those 6, then maybe a Genie but with 2-3 more HD/DVRs as well would work. I have 12 recordable tuners for 4 people, plus 2 extra tuners in D12s for viewing. For a couple or a couple and a child, a Genie may be great but for us with 4 folks ranging from 14 to 90yoa, 5 tuners would not.
> 
> One size doesn't always fit all. I was just giving the OP another point of view.


Well I can tell you right now that is someone is watching a recording off my HR24, that means no one else in the house can watch anything else off that receiver at the same time. That IMO is a big Down fall.

Which is why I have HR34,24,23,H25 on my account.

And I don't need 5 receivers along with 4 additional receiver fees like I would have with 5 HD DVRs 10 tuner system.

In your case you have 12 tuners, ok you can get 11-13 Tuners for less money if you had a Genie and dropped 1 or 2 of your HD DVrs, saving you $6-$12 per month, and you can still stream 6-7 rooms.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Well I can tell you right now that is someone is watching a recording off my HR24, that means no one else in the house can watch anything else off that receiver at the same time. That IMO is a big Down fall.


That's not true. You can still watch programming on the HR24 using the TV that's connected to the HR24. The limit is that the HR24 can only act as a server to one *other* receiver.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> That's not true. You can still watch programming on the HR24 using the TV that's connected to the HR24. The limit is that the HR24 can only act as a server to one *other* receiver.


What part is not true? If someone on my H25 is watching a recording off the Hr24,The Genie and my HR23 cannot watch anything from that HR 24 playlist.

So whats not true?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

damondlt said:


> What part is not true? If someone on my H25 is watching a recording off the Hr24,The Genie and my HR23 cannot watch anything from that HR 24 playlist.
> 
> So whats not true?


Looks like it was just a misunderstanding or semantics. YOu can still record 2 shows and watch a previous recording locally on that HR24. But no, no others can remote view recordings as an HR2x can only stream one at a time. Only the Genie's can stream up to 3.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I have 5 HD DVR's and 1 HR34. Somehow yesterday when I called to cancel the HD Xtra Pack, Whole Home was added. I did not want it and do not intend on using it either. The HR34 is for my TV and my tv only. I need the 5 tuners and do not need anyone else in the house deciding they want to watch something from that box. I need the tuners available to me at all times. It blows me away that people thing Whole Home is that great. Not sure I will ever use it. With all the DVR's I have, if I want to see it, I'll just record it in what ever room I want to see it in.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diff. folks, diff. strokes.... I love Whole House service, and I am glad we have such good choices.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have 5 HD DVR's and 1 HR34. Somehow yesterday when I called to cancel the HD Xtra Pack, Whole Home was added. I did not want it and do not intend on using it either. The HR34 is for my TV and my tv only. I need the 5 tuners and do not need anyone else in the house deciding they want to watch something from that box. I need the tuners available to me at all times. It blows me away that people thing Whole Home is that great. Not sure I will ever use it. With all the DVR's I have, if I want to see it, I'll just record it in what ever room I want to see it in.


You can always watch a show you record on the unit it is recorded on. There is no exception to that rule. You can also keep anyone from being able to delete a show on your HR34 from anywheres but the HR34. 

Whole Home Service makes it a lot easier to cut down on recording things on multiple units and such.

But hey, whatever you want. Maybe it will be good for the other people and the other DVRs in the house. You can turn off all sharing of just the HR34 and let all the others utilize Whole Home Service.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Well I can tell you right now that is someone is watching a recording off my HR24, that means no one else in the house can watch anything else off that receiver at the same time. That IMO is a big Down fall.





damondlt said:


> What part is not true? If someone on my H25 is watching a recording off the Hr24,The Genie and my HR23 cannot watch anything from that HR 24 playlist.
> 
> So whats not true?


Your second post does not say the same thing as your first post. When someone on your H25 is watching a recording off of your HR24, someone who is watching the TV to which the HR24 is connected can, in fact, watch something else from the HR24 playlist. Your original post said "no one else in the house can watch anything else off that receiver at the same time." That part is not true. Someone else in the house can watch something from that receiver at the same time.

What you wrote in your second post ("If someone on my H25 is watching a recording off the Hr24,The Genie and my HR23 cannot watch anything from that HR 24 playlist.") is accurate. It's just not consistent with your first statement.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I have 5 HD DVR's and 1 HR34. Somehow yesterday when I called to cancel the HD Xtra Pack, Whole Home was added. I did not want it and do not intend on using it either.


I believe that, at some point, Whole Home became a requirement on accounts with a Genie and other receivers. The only way that you can not have Whole Home with a Genie is if the Genie is your only receiver. The change to your account probably caused DirecTV's system to enforce this rule.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> Your second post does not say the same thing as your first post. When someone on your H25 is watching a recording off of your HR24, someone who is watching the TV to which the HR24 is connected can, in fact, watch something else from the HR24 playlist. Your original post said "no one else in the house can watch anything else off that receiver at the same time." That part is not true. Someone else in the house can watch something from that receiver at the same time.
> 
> What you wrote in your second post ("If someone on my H25 is watching a recording off the Hr24,The Genie and my HR23 cannot watch anything from that HR 24 playlist.") is accurate. It's just not consistent with your first statement.


OK I should have been more clear to what I meant. Yes if you are sitting in front of the HR24 you can still stream a remote room and watch the HR 24's content off the HR 24.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Bill Broderick said:


> I believe that, at some point, Whole Home became a requirement on accounts with a Genie and other receivers. The only way that you can not have Whole Home with a Genie is if the Genie is your only receiver. The change to your account probably caused DirecTV's system to enforce this rule.


Never had it before yesterday. Today I called the Vice President of Customer Service's office and they removed it aqain. I made sure they knew that I have a Genie but that I do not want Whole Home. I was able to get $15 off for the next 15 months from it and then have it removed anyways. Guess I will be happy with that.


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Yes, the Genie requires the WHDVR fee


What if you don't want WHDVR, does each client work only with its own particion of the hard drive or something? Or is WHDRV required and isn't an option?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

kovach said:


> What if you don't want WHDVR, does each client work only with its own particion of the hard drive or something? Or is WHDRV required and isn't an option?


You MUST have WHDVR if you have clients because they won't work without it. A client is just an extension of the Genie server.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And any more for any new customers there is no Whole Home Service fee. I think that is being forgotten all to often. Only old customers like most of us even know about the fee anyway. These days it's buried in the DVR fee. Just as they are working on eliminating the Hi Definition fee line on all new customers in a few days as well.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kovach said:


> What if you don't want WHDVR,


Then don't get a genie.....


----------



## kovach (Feb 22, 2010)

I like the PIP option



peds48 said:


> Then don't get a genie.....


I like the PIP option and the faster UI...but would prefer not to see all my kids shows in the playlist...and somewhat concerned about HDCP not allowing me to continue to record shows to my DVD-R. So just weighing the pros and cons...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If the kids have their own DVR, you can set it so as to not share playlists and you won't see their stuff in your playlist. This can be done on a unit by unit basis, but can only be done, or changed, on the local unit. In other words, you couldn't remotely change the setting on their DVR, you would have to go to that unit to make the change.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kovach said:


> and somewhat concerned about HDCP not allowing me to continue to record shows to my DVD-R. So just weighing the pros and cons...


Well, HDCP has not change from that of the HR2X DVRs. So whatever you were ding before will work with the Genie. HDCP is only enforced on HDMI, so component and composite are up for grabs.


----------

